# I want a s14



## Captainjjm (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey,
I am in the market for an s14 and I really want a clean clean car.
Does anyone know where I can get one. I searched all over.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

so where all did you look? i know at least 3 different sites off the top of my head that you could find one.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

i just sold mine


----------



## jah19862003 (Feb 17, 2008)

so what are the places then I am interested in one also


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ebaymotors.com, craigslist.com, modifiedcartrader.com, autotrader.com, different 240sx/nissan forums. its not rocket science, just common sense.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm selling mine for the right price


----------

